# Skype webcam sound won't work



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi!
I am having a problem with the webcam of one of my friends and he cannot connect his webcam sound to skype. 
The video works perfect. Any help? I think the problem is windows XP SP3 but i dont know if it is correct.
The webcam doesnt show up as an alternative to sound.


----------



## temp02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does the camera have a built-in microphone (what is the brand and model)?


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, it is written in the package.
I used my own camera and it makes the same thing.
My camera has built in microphone too and i have tested it at my home.
One thing i noticed in the control panel is that i cannot choose it as a recording device too.


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 28, 2012)

If the microphone cannot record into the sound recorder app in the Accessories folder, then it is not a Skype problem.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

You are right. I think it is windows XP SP3 problem, but i cannot find a clue on how to fix this.
I have searched through google and nothing found.


----------



## temp02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Terminate Skype, then go to Control panel -> Sound and audio devices -> Audio -> un-check "Use only default devices", restart Skype and see if the webcam audio input is listed.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

I did that but nothing changed. 
I dont know exactly if it is windows program problem or anything else related to the drivers. 
If i try to install windows 7 is it going to work?
Can windows 7 run on a 1 Gig ram?


----------



## temp02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes it can, but I don't see how installing other windows version is going to fix the problem.
Are you installing all the drivers (maybe the sound input required another one)?
Can you tell us what are the brand and model of the webcam?


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, i actually took the webcam at home.
Its microphone doesn't work!
The brand is HAVIT
The model is HV-V623
I tried mine too on my computer and it worked.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

I forgot to mention that it has another little cable for the microphone i think
Here are the specs
http://sanurmultimedia.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=366
He needs help ASAP because he will depart tomorrow in a foreign country!


----------



## temp02 (Aug 28, 2012)

So it has one USB and one 3.5mm audio cable? Connect that 3.5mm cable to the microphone input (pink one) on the motherboard/soundcard.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

I did that on all 5 holes i have free except the sound one i have put my boxes.
It says microphone, but it doesnt record anything!
Here is a screenshot:


----------



## temp02 (Aug 28, 2012)

It's the pink one, next thing is to check the recording volume, and if it's not muted (also sometimes it's needed to turn the boost [+20dB] on).


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

It is already in the pink one, also the sound boost is 20db itself.


----------



## temp02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does any other microphone (like a gaming headset) work? If it does, then the webcam microphone is not working.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried my webcamera to the friends computer, sound didnt work.
I tried friends webcamera to the friends computer, sound didnt work.
I tried my webcamera to my computer, sound worked.
I tried my friends webcamera in my computer, sound didnt work.


----------



## temp02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does your webcam also require the 3.5mm audio cable or does it only need one USB connection? I mean, there is no point is comparing the two webcams if they are not exactly the same.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

It is not that i want to compare the cameras. I have to find what the problem is.
By connecting my camera to his computer, i can verify if the fault is his computer or his webcamera.
Since both did not work, there is high chance he needs to take back the camera and get another working one and get windows 7.
When i tried my webcam to his, it didnt work. When i putted in mine, it worked.

I searched all over the internet there is no clue!


----------



## temp02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Let me put it in terms you can understand:
	
	



```
if (
	(yourComputer.videoWorksWith(yourCamera) && yourComputer.videoWorksWith(hisCamera))
	&&
	(yourCamera.has3_5mmAudioCable() && yourComputer.audioWorksWith(yourCamera))
	&&
	(hisCamera.has3_5mmAudioCable() && (! yourComputer.audioWorksWith(hisCamera)))
)
{
	System.out.println("His camera microphone is broken.")
}
```
If both cameras have that extra audio cable and only yours work then his camera is broken, it's as simple as that. But if only his camera has the extra cable, then we cannot assume anything (there is even the possibility that your computer audio port is broken, since you haven't tried any other input on that port).


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 28, 2012)

I have tried some old headphones with mic, they worked.
I tried the webcamera on the laptop they didnt work.


----------

